# Does anyone actually contract out with First Preston or AMS?



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Because according to HUD, those two companies got MN, WI, SD, ND, WI, IA, NE, and MT.

If memory serves, AMS doesn't have a good rep on this board and I think I remember FP having a less than stellar rep as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

You won't like them. I have been told there is a wild mountain man that does ok with ams though..


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> You won't like them. I have been told there is a wild mountain man that does ok with ams though..


He's not crazy. He's just misunderstood.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, I am not happy with pretty much any national but I am finding it difficult to get in with Wells Fargo as they keep telling me that they are required to send work to nationals...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

72opp said:


> Well, I am not happy with pretty much any national but I am finding it difficult to get in with Wells Fargo as they keep telling me that they are required to send work to nationals...


I think it depends on the area.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

AMS is a joke. We had about 300 properties with them. They went into a few pulled the appliances out and found dirt and debris so they cut us down to 100, saying we couldn't handle what we had. First of all, on a flat rate lawn cut that requires all cleaning, maintenance and repairs for $35 a visit, who on earth is going to pull these thing out and clean under them? I think the local AMS manager just wanted to get a friend into the biz but we ended up getting all the properties back about 6 months later and boy were they a mess. Our last check ($7,500) took tons of calling and emails to get. We finally got it 5 months late!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Depends entirely on the area. I have done 6 figures with AMS for 2 years straight and they don't give me much flack. I work VERY close with all the brokers and that really helps. You have to watch your audit closely or they will stick you. Our flat rate is one of the highest in the system and it was negotiated directly with one of the big cheeses that came out here in the beginning. I do cover near 10,000 sq miles for them with about 60% of the properties rural. Most guys in this business don't have the equipment i have and cannot stay profitable here. You just can't clean a 600' driveway with a snow blower or shovel. You need REAL equipment. They have TRIED to adjust my rate a few times but when i threaten to shut them off they back off as they don't want the headache of finding someone else.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

They cut out invoice $12,000 one time. They said they were no longer paying for the services after a year and a half of doing so. We quit at that point but the big guy (at the time, not sure who is now) came out to our office, promised to get us paid and wanted us back. Well in the end we never did get paid. I know they have shut down a lot of offices recently but I cut off all ties with them years ago.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Just can't find a way to make money with them(ams). No experience with 1st Preston , but heard they used to be good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Worked with AMS some last year....finally dropped them. 
Pay was ridiculous and constantly getting sent out to properties to pick up water bottle out of yard for 20.00......yes, really got that work order.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

barefootlc said:


> Worked with AMS some last year....finally dropped them.
> Pay was ridiculous and constantly getting sent out to properties to pick up water bottle out of yard for 20.00......yes, really got that work order.


That figures. Just like the recurring lawn that's always full of garbage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

I acually enjoy working for AMS.The HUD routines are a piece of cake and the lawn service payment for NH is one of the highest in the country.



The Fannie flat rate bundle is not great but the extras add up very quick.I do see there is a moutain man rated number 1 in there scorecard.The brokers are real easy to get along with up here and the only way I was able to get broker work is was doing fannie for AMS.

I will not do HUD bundle packages, only HUD routines.With the Fannie work and the HUD routines I am very happy with AMS.I have great state coordinator to work with.

Be careful on the audit they always are trying to cut something off


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> I acually enjoy working for AMS.The HUD routines are a piece of cake and the lawn service payment for NH is one of the highest in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I worked them, you could only get the routines if you did the initial. They called it cradle to grave. LOL


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> I acually enjoy working for AMS.The HUD routines are a piece of cake and the lawn service payment for NH is one of the highest in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The Fannie flat rate bundle is not great but the extras add up very quick.I do see there is a mountain man rated number 1 in there scorecard..............



That be me. We have been in the top 5 for the past 8 months, top ten for more than a year, #1 4x if i remember right. Good brokers have a LOT to do with your relationship with them. I have NEVER gotten a water bottle order. When they USED to have company piad QC here, the QC would just pick it up and dispose of it. The only QC we have now is NVMS and that inspector has common sense........


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> The only QC we have now is NVMS and that inspector has common sense........






Count your lucky stars it aint me. I'd ride your jobs like a bad habit.
Just because its you. 



:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Count your lucky stars it aint me. I'd ride your jobs like a bad habit.
> Just because its you.
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck! LOL! The company QC was scoring me 98-100% :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been working for AMS about 6 months now. Low volume in my area and a little bit of turn over with their Vendor Managers but overall our experience has been good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

I passed on AMS the minute I looked at their price list.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

First Preston HT is currently contracting with approximately 50 property management vendors in the referenced area to provide quality services on HUD-owned properties. If your company is interested in working with us, we invite you to complete our online registration for property management opportunities at www.FirstPrestonHT.com.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

FirstPrestonHT said:


> First Preston HT is currently contracting with approximately 50 property management vendors in the referenced area to provide quality services on HUD-owned properties. If your company is interested in working with us, we invite you to complete our online registration for property management opportunities at www.FirstPrestonHT.com.


I received your confirmation email. Looking forward to hearing back from First Preston.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

FirstPrestonHT said:


> First Preston HT is currently contracting with approximately 50 property management vendors in the referenced area to provide quality services on HUD-owned properties. If your company is interested in working with us, we invite you to complete our online registration for property management opportunities at www.FirstPrestonHT.com.


Introductions first before you start advertising.

First Preston was good when Mary Dewa*, Doc Liv..... and numerous others were around. Thats when men where men and the women were men :blink:

Went down hill FAST since then unless you like working for free.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

This is just damage control.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> This is just damage control.


Spot On Mr Jenkins!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Hey 72, Ask your attorney and your insurance man about 1st Prestons waiver of subregation they want you to sign........ :whistling:whistling


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FirstPrestonHT said:


> First Preston HT is currently contracting with approximately 50 property management vendors in the referenced area to provide quality services on HUD-owned properties. If your company is interested in working with us, we invite you to complete our online registration for property management opportunities at www.FirstPrestonHT.com.







When the pay scale reflects the desire to ensure that quality work gets done please report back to the forum.
This goes for ALL of the service companies. You might WISH for quality work but you/they sure do not pay for it.
When the service company makes more on each job than the guy actually doing the work and that has all the expenses of completing the job along with being the national's finance company for 40 to 120 days............. it really makes no sense to work for these companies any longer.

Like they say..... wish in one hand and ______ in the other, see which one fills up first.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Hey 72, Ask your attorney and your insurance man about 1st Prestons waiver of subregation they want you to sign........ :whistling:whistling






My insurance agent virtually refused to give me one. He explained that the waiver makes your policy liable for pretty much any thing and every thing they wish to charge you for.

Including damages done to a property that you've never visited.
Or damages from another hack that has since quit and allowed his insurance to lapse..... guess what we'll just hit 72's insurance for it and then go hit the golf course and chase the beer cart gal.

He also said that ins companies are starting to do a lot more investigation into claims to see if they are legit. This is the reason that some nats won't allow you to use any insurance except their pet company that allows all this fraudulent activity to go on unchecked. They just up the premiums to cover it. Along with I'm sure kick backs for demanding that only that one or two ins company be used.


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

With AMS it's all about negotiation of EVERYTHING. Don't let them cheat you out of money like they did me for about six months. I threatened to quit (don't recommend that avenue) and the next thing I know is they call and say I'm due for some major price increases/raises. Go figure


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

In new jersey it was a flat rate of $800.00 lat rate and they gave
$500.00 for debris removal
how the hell is any contractor in new jersey removing 30 cu yds for $500.00 unless they are illegally dumping


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

*Hey...you're right!*

We've just been lucky with our trash outs not being too bad. That luck could change anytime. What was I thinking...........duh


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

*wow*

U been lucky on every house? I don't see that being the case. I have been to many of there homes and they are full of debris I call and advise them to remove assign it is not worth it


----------

